#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Which song instantly calm yourself down?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Some songs are like mood busters , They can easily cheer up our mood.
Everyone of us must have a song which is easily calm ourselves.


Guys which is the song that calm yourself down?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Some songs are like mood busters , They can easily cheer up our mood.
> Everyone of us must have a song which is easily calm ourselves.
> 
> 
> Guys which is the song that calm yourself down?


It's Imagine dragon's BELIEVER! i LISTEN TO THIS SONG EVERY SINGLE DAY

----------


## Bhavya

> It's Imagine dragon's BELIEVER! i LISTEN TO THIS SONG EVERY SINGLE DAY


BELIEVER is a nice motivational song I love the lyrics, Though I didn't Like the music of the song.

----------

